# Chicken Man's Lawn



## Chicken Man (Jul 28, 2018)

I'm just starting my lawn.
Planted Maya Bermuda on July 2nd.
It's growing good, just have some weeds.
I'm waiting on my Celsius and Certainty to get here.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Welcome to TLF! Lawn looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Chicken Man (Jul 28, 2018)

I'm so piss•• off.
I ordered Celsius and Certainty the same time I ordered some PGR. Guess what came first?
FedEx left the Celsius and Certainty somewhere else.
The USPS delivered the PGR today.
Meanwhile the crabgrass and other weeds are doing well!
If I would have found you guys earlier I would have the herbicides here already.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Remember, this is a marathon, not a sprint. When I did my renovation, I knew it was going to be a 2-3 year process for my lawn to get to the "next level".

That being said, don't expect quick results from Celsius and Certainty either! :lol: They're effective, but slow. The best bang for your buck is going to be your PreM that you put down. Have you decided on what you're going to go with?


----------



## Chicken Man (Jul 28, 2018)

I have Prodiamine 65 WDG on the way.
I'm still waiting on the Celsius and Certainty.

I'm thinking about putting down a 1/3 of the yearly limit of Prodiamine when it gets here, then another 1/3 in the fall, then the other 1/3 in the spring.

Does that sound like a good plan?


----------



## Chicken Man (Jul 28, 2018)

Any advice guys?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

That is a good plan. What you want to do now is mow low and fertilize lightly but often. I suggest either Ammonium Sulfate or else Scotts at 1/4 the bag rate every two weeks.


----------



## Chicken Man (Jul 28, 2018)

Ok guys,
I put the Celsius and Certainty down today.
You guys were right, it doesn't take much of either product to do the job.
18k lawn, three small scoops of Certainty and a half of the measuring cup of Celsius.
Does that sound right?
Also I couldn't see the blue marker I added, maybe I just need to add more next time.
I'm going to put the Promidine out tomorrow.
Thanks for all of your help


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I would recommend that you get a gram measuring scale when you're working with Celsius, as I trust that a lot more than the measuring cup on the cap. Hope everything worked out for you!


----------



## Chicken Man (Jul 28, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> I would recommend that you get a gram measuring scale when you're working with Celsius, as I trust that a lot more than the measuring cup on the cap. Hope everything worked out for you!


I have the gram measuring scale on the way.
My Bermuda looked a little sick about 4 days after I sprayed.
It's coming back good now.
I have some Dismiss here now for the goosegrass but I thought it would be better if I waited till the Bermuda got back healthy looking.

Thanks for all you guys help!


----------

